# Is Esomeprazole safe during treatment and pregnancy??



## cutelittlepumpkin (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi,

Getting a little ahead of ourselves here but are hoping to do FET with DP once the twins reach one.

She currently takes esomeprazole 20mg OD for Gastritis and has done for about 5 years, her symptoms reoccur when ever she forgets to take it, so think it would be hard for her to come of it.

So my question is would it be safe to take while TTC and (if we are lucky enough)during pregnancy? 
Or would you advise she sees her GP to change it to something else, before she starts tx, if so what would you recommend?

Thanks

CLP


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi CLP,

Congrats on the twin bump, pic looks fab. All the best for Dday when it arrives    

Esomeprazole is a newish drug on the market and as such has very little safety data in relation to use in pregnancy so we can't say if its safe or not I'm afraid. It is a derivative of omeprazole which has been around for a lot longer and has been used before in pregnancy and is felt to be relatively safe (although it is not usually a first choice drug for stomach acid problems).

Best thing for DP to do is speak to GP before tx to discuss best course of action. I'm afraid I can't recommend anything as its up to DP to decide with GP what best controls her gastritis and what the individual risks/benefits of the different options would be if she were to become pregnant (which she hopefully will  )

Best wishes to you both and the bump 

Maz x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi Maz,

Your little one is soooo cute!! Can't wait til ours arrive!!     
Thanks for the speedy reply!  

I pretty much thought discussing with GP would be way forward, but thought I'd ask, incase you had any info that we could go to GP armed with!!

CLP


----------

